# Leaving LGB



## SoCalBobS (Oct 2, 2018)

:SELLIT:

Hey guys. I’m new to this forum, so if the following violates any rules, let me know.

I am quitting my LGB trains, to concentrate on indoor stuff (British OO and Japanese N scales). I have an outdoor Railway that I am getting rid of. I have track and rolling stock, all of which has been outside for many years. If anyone is interested in adding to their collections let me know.

I may put this stuff on EBay, but I’d rather deal with other aficionados directly.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

The classified section here is a great place to start!


----------



## SoCalBobS (Oct 2, 2018)

Doh! I’ll go there straight away. Thanks!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

SoCalBobS said:


> Doh! I’ll go there straight away. Thanks!


My pleasure. Lots of great people here of all gauges!


----------



## 28juni14 (Jul 4, 2018)

*LBG*

Hello Chiefmcfuz !

Very much like your logo and signature epitaph! I too am of law enforcement background.


----------



## Liftmys10 (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi Bob,
Im also in SoCal and just got into g scale last weekend. What perfect timing if you still have your tracks/trains etc for G scale.


----------

